# Gaggia classic for sale?



## Adam88 (Feb 28, 2020)

Hi all New to the forum i have a gaggia classic for sale but can not add this to the for sale forum is there any reason for this? Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Marcros (Feb 9, 2020)

You need a minimum post count of 5.


----------



## Adam88 (Feb 28, 2020)

Thanks for that.


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

I currently have a selecta deluxe if that takes your fancy. essentially the same shape chassis to the classic, same boiler, different grouphead but same power output, steam valve etc. Will be sold with an OPV from a Classic which will be adjusted to 9/10 bar and also a brand new silvia steam wand fitted.


----------



## Adam88 (Feb 28, 2020)

Hi thanks for that but I am just looking to sell my machine not buy a new one for now.


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Ha! I really need to learn to read.

Good luck with the sale


----------



## Techno (Feb 29, 2020)

Good luck with your sale


----------

